# making beehive pallets



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

beekeeper032000 said:


> I use two way pallets, and have made my own for the last few years. I use to buy pressure treated lumber (1x4 and 2x4) that would last for years on ground contact, but now the only pressure treated lumber that I can find is not for ground contact. I tried this last year and it does not last, it will rot. What are you all using for your pallets? I heard you can brush on linseed oil onto the 1x4s. Any ideas? Thank you, and have a successful year.


If you can not get your hands on any decent ground contact board you might want to consider purchasing a huge tank and soaking your wood in a 2-4% solution of Copper Napthanate. Another option is to boil them in wax as Keith Jarrett and Randy Oliver do.


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

I found a place to buy the oil based Cu Nap direct.

http://www.poles.com

You'd think with a web site address like that they'd sell pierogi!


----------



## NY_BLUES (May 14, 2009)

I use a good exterior grade paint that I bought at lowes as a mis tint. I believe its valspar storm.coat. it retails about 150 for 5 gallons, but mistints can be had for.about 25. 
I paint the whole pallet, and mine are made from treated as well.


----------



## Bkwoodsbees (Feb 8, 2014)

Try used motor oil thinned with diesel fuel. Been using it around the farm for years. Put it on with paint brush or a roller. I use it on regular yellow pine. Robert


----------



## chillardbee (May 26, 2005)

Something else you might try in your main yards is laying down other pallets. They don't have to be good or anything, just something to your good pallets from getting buried in the dirt.


----------



## floyd87 (Aug 14, 2014)

NY_BLUES said:


> I use a good exterior grade paint that I bought at lowes as a mis tint. I believe its valspar storm.coat. it retails about 150 for 5 gallons, but mistints can be had for.about 25.
> I paint the whole pallet, and mine are made from treated as well.


NY How long do your pallets last with the storm coat paint? I just finished painting mine yesterday. Lowes knows me by name cause I go in so often for mis tint. Thanks.

Wes


----------



## NY_BLUES (May 14, 2009)

I've only had the painted pallets out for a year now with no issues. Paint coats well and only put on 1 coat. I have unpainted pallets out now that are going on 5 years old that will be needing some attention soon. I will be painting them this year.


----------

